# Windows are a pain in the glass



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, you cab buy plastic windows from Grandt Line and others. But what's the fun in that? Better to drive yourself to drink (and curse) by making your own. These 15 are for my two-story house, a work in progress. I made all the frames and am now making the inner thingies with muntins and so forth. I have only a handfull of tools, so there's a lot of fudging. But I do have my MEK!










Here's the inner frame (right), which will position the whole assembly within the hole in the wall, and the top frame, which is basically the esthetic part.










Some completed frames and a few complete inner frames (the sash, I guess), which fit inside the outer frames. A handful of muntins await
"cementing" together. Making the square part is easy: just line the side up against the bottom, nail it down, and repeat. The center divider is
the curse-inducing part of the job, 'cause ya gotta get it in the middle of the frame. I don't have a jig, so it's all eyeball dependant. Grrr...


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Look great to me! 
BUT is there going to be glass too???? 
And if so, how will it fit? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, David, it probably won't be glass, mostly because microscope slides, which is what smaller gauge modelers use, don't come that big, as far as I know. I'll use either clear styrene or acrylic. While I was making more sashes/muntins, I thought that I should've attached the "glazing" at this stage. But that won't work because these puppies have to be painted, which would require masking the "glass" if it were already installed. And masking, to me, is the root canal of modeling. So the glazing stays off until later. In case you wondered (or not), the rattle-can-applied Krylon Gray Automotive Primer goes on first, then the color coat, probably a grayed up white, applied by airbrush, the next worst thing to root canals. 

Because I was in a zone today, I knocked out a bunch of window parts and actually completed five whole units. I'm starting to run out of material here in my temporary shop, so I may have to finish back in LA. Wish I had planned this project better and shipped over more stuff so I could do other things. But then I'd have no time to enjoy my environment. ;-)


----------

